# HELP! Pressurized CO2



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm hoping to soon purchase a real CO2 setup and move aside from the whole DIY thing as I'm just not seeing the results anymore. I've been doing a bit of research throughout the forum & everyone seem's to have a different opinion on brands & such so I'm not here to ask that, I just have 2 simple questions.

1. How do you use 1 CO2 cylinder to supply multiple tanks? Is there a special attachment you need in order to do so? If so what is it.

2. Can you use a beer CO2 regulator like the one in the link below?

http://www.ontariobeerkegs.com/product_p/t742hp-02.htm

Here is another they have as well,

http://www.ontariobeerkegs.com/Tapr..._Pressure_Regulator_p/t752hp-dual-product.htm
Thanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

1) manifold
2) yes you can, all you need after the regulator is needle valve, misc fittings, bubble counter, and optional solenoid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> 1) manifold
> 2) yes you can, all you need after the regulator is needle valve, misc fittings, bubble counter, and optional solenoid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Thanks, Does it have to be a needle valve or does a ball valve work?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html

I think they are a good brand to buy. I've been thinking about it so maybe next year I will get them

I'm new at this but that is what im planning to get whenever i setup my tank


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

GAT said:


> http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html
> 
> I think they are a good brand to buy. I've been thinking about it so maybe next year I will get them
> 
> I'm new at this but that is what im planning to get whenever i setup my tank


That looks pretty good, it looks a lot better then the one I posted in which has many parts that look like they're made of plastic. Where do you plan on getting the rest of your accessories needed if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Thanks, Does it have to be a needle valve or does a ball valve work?


needle valve for gases, ball valve is for liquid.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> needle valve for gases, ball valve is for liquid.


Ah okay thank you


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> That looks pretty good, it looks a lot better then the one I posted in which has many parts that look like they're made of plastic. Where do you plan on getting the rest of your accessories needed if you don't mind me asking?


Honestly, I have no clue. I know I need solenoid, bubble counter and a metering valve. I'm browsing planted tank to see if anyone posting about. You should PM darkblade here, he probably knows good source for them.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

GAT said:


> Honestly, I have no clue. I know I need solenoid, bubble counter and a metering valve. I'm browsing planted tank to see if anyone posting about. You should PM darkblade here, he probably knows good source for them.


I'll give him a try, thanks !


----------

